

The Billionaire King of Techtopia - nav
http://www.details.com/culture-trends/critical-eye/201109/peter-thiel-billionaire-paypal-facebook-internet-success#ixzz1VCNep352

======
nirvana
It is interesting to see the Friedman families multi-generation effort to
create freedom. First there is the well known work of Milton Friedman, and as
this article points out, his grandson Patri, is heading up the seasteading
effort. Patri's father and Milton's son is David Friedman, a professor of
economics, who wrote one of the great practical books about stateless
societies: The Machinery of Freedom.

Whenever seasteading comes up in mainstream media, the comments are often
filled with standard issue statist worries like "who will provide protection?"
or "bioshock!" or "watch out for pirates!" The Machinery of Freedom covers
many of the issues that a government free society would need to deal with, and
offers practical solutions to dealing with them, along with historical
examples of those solutions being employed.

Well worth reading for any libertarians who might read this.

------
jacques_chester
Seasteading won't work, in my opinion.

Basically, ask yourself: who will turn up first?

Two groups.

Group A will be purer-than-thou libertarians, who will immediately fall into
bickering over whether they should pay for the diesel or not.

Group B will be criminals who Group A will not, due to their purity, be able
to evict.

Eventually Group C, a nearby superpower with the world's largest navy, will
grow tired of having a lawless nest of criminals nearby and will go flush it
out. Because conveniently, that nest will have no sovereignty that it cares to
recognise.

~~~
rdl
Group D, divers or cruise people who would enjoy spending a week or two in a
timeshare near a dive site or reef without being in a small, expensive boat
cabin.

